# Redundant-But have to train people my job



## SADIES (14 Apr 2010)

Hello,
I'm being made redundant after 20 odd years with the one company...
The redundancy are nothing to do with economic climate but company has been taken over by another - both huge corporations. So there have been mass Voluntary/compulsary redundancy.
Even though my job is gone, the various functions I do are not and are being split around various departments.  I have to go through a process now of work shadowing/ training etc to transfer functions over... I understand this has to happen, but to be honest am finding it really quite stressful.... being in a room and being discussed like a piece of meat....  

Can I refuse to go through this process?  although professionally this is not acceptable I understand that and dont want to leave people in the lurch.... basically i'm afraid of what they can action against me if I refuse..... also I basically dont want to 'dirty' my name going forward, because I'll need references etc in the future... Just wondering any opinions out there.
Thx
S


----------



## Yeager (14 Apr 2010)

Its a tough situation that I wouldn't like to find myself in. Recently I had to train someone who bluffed themselves into a hot position but couldn't do any of the basics for the role, which I found difficult too. They were also getting significantly more money for the role that I'd do regularily, which is a knock to the ego. 

Its hard to stomach and you could take the attitude that screw them you are getting the bullet so you have nothing to loose being awkward and not helping out but after 20 yrs in the role and obvious loyality to the company I suspect you would also find this approach difficult and out of character. 

I'd be helpful and polite and get on it with it as the decision is already made. I'd prefer to leave the role on a good note (not have your name tarnished as you said) as you never know what the future will bring i.e. they may just need you again in which case you will be the negotiating seat.

I personally would prefer to leave the job with my head high and the satisfaction that you didn't lower yourself to their standards and maintain the repsect of your peers and friends you are leaving behind.

Their loss, head up and think to bigger and better things.


----------



## ontour (14 Apr 2010)

It is a difficult situation but it is important to analyse what you have to lose by refusing.  Are they paying you more than statutory redundancy?  Would you prefer to leave now with statutory or go through the unpleasant handover and take improved terms?

Do you intend to pursue future career opportunities in the same sector?  Is it a small sector where you may work with the same people again?    I think that many people would respect a persons professionalism when they do a good handover even though they are losing their job.

It is not unusual for people to leave immediately when made redundant.  There are many reasons for this.  If the situation is genuinely very stressful for you and could have a health impact then it may be better for you to explain this to your employers.


----------



## SADIES (15 Apr 2010)

Hello,
I agree with both of you!  Would prefer to go with my reputation and head held high.  Not sure where my future is at the moment, have two small children, so will prob take time with them.. not sure if there are any jobs out there suitable and with the right money... Anyway, I'm trying to keep going through it all, every morning trying to be positive but at the end of the day, the Company/Corporation dont give a hoot bout me as a person, just want to suck my brain and then get rid of me....  yesterday for instance had a fact finding meeting with one person, who informed me they would have to employee a fully qualified person for this particular portion of my job (by the way I'm not fully qualified, but after 20 years ended up in this role), so basically for a small portion of my job the are going to re-employ someone....
And yes am getting over and above statutory.  Friends etc, have told me I should just go sick, but its not in my nature to do something like that and although I truley in my heart want to go, so the redundancy is not making me unhappy, this whole process is and they are just dragging me around.  its even got to the stage in a new premises they have not even assigned me a desk.


----------



## claire.ezo (15 Apr 2010)

It they are filling your role with somebody else the are in braking the redundancy rules by department of enterprise trade & employment. If they leave a four week gap between you leaving your employment and new person commencing they will have them self cover. Redundancy rules state   position should not be made available to someone else.


----------



## SADIES (15 Apr 2010)

My Role/position is gone, but most of the functions I perform are not... and are being outsourced/dispersed. Global take over, new company which have many centralised/outsourced departments etc.  there is no way they would leave themselves open to anything... Anyway they are practiced in making people redundant - on a daily basis.


----------

